

Ask HN: What are the best resources (free or paid) for learning JavaScript? - rblion

I&#x27;m 20% into the Codecademy track for JS and am liking it so far, but just curious to know what else is out there. Also started to read &#x27;Eloquent JavaScript&#x27;, not very far into it yet.<p>Why am I asking? I am determined to get accepted into Hack Reactor in 2015, if not my first try, then my second...or third.<p>Thanks for any help, it means a lot. :)
======
armed10
The problem a lot of people have with code academy is that they just tell you
to type x into some text file and it works.

The question is, what do you want to learn? the syntax? the high level
concept? frameworks? What do you want to be able to do with javascript when
you're done? Build a hybrid app? a node server?

~~~
rblion
I want to learn the syntax, then be able to solve problems on codebytes.com,
codewars.com, and Javascript Koans.

Is CodeSchool better than Codecademy for a beginner? I do not mind investing
$30 a month for a skill as valuable as this.

